# Turning Ebonite



## mbroberg (Jan 3, 2010)

I am going to turn some ebonite within the next week.  I turned the ends of some rods tonight just to see which one I wanted to turn into a pen.  I discovered two things.  It stinks,  and it turns off as a fine powder. :curse:

Does anyone have any advice for me?  I'd like to know if I tap ebonite will it hold a thread.  Also, is there anything I should know about finishing it?  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## bgibb42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Keep your tool sharpening setup on standby.  When I turned the ebonite pen for my wife, I used a skew and had to go back to the grinder every third or fourth pass!  I was also able to get ribbons from using the skew.  You're absolutely right, it does stink.  I don't have first hand experience with threading it, but I've read that it takes threads quite well.  As for a finish...some will say use lacquer, but others will say to just polish it as it is.  I opted for just polishing it.  My wife uses her pen fairly regularly, and it still looks good, but the choice is yours.  Hope this helps!


----------



## fernhills (Jan 3, 2010)

It drilled hard for me, but turned nice, (ribbons).  I just polished it up on the beall buff. It felt very smooth, so smooth that you didn`t want to put it down. As the days went by it got darker and looked very sleek. Then it cracked. I will try again at a later time, when i think the stock i have  will be drier.  Carl


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 4, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> I'd like to know if I tap ebonite will it hold a thread.


One of the easiest materials we use to thread.  Holds them very well.  Has been used for high end pens for many years.


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I may give it a try this weekend.


----------



## ablair (Jan 4, 2010)

Good Luck! hope you make a great pen!!!


----------



## Ligget (Jan 5, 2010)

Keep us updated on your progress!


----------

